# I just picked up an EGO mower, 56V brushless motor, steel 20" deck; this is what I think about it.



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

*New and old*

My old mower was gas and on its last leg, it didn't cut even, wobbled, and things kept falling off of it.



I decided it was time to replace. Well yesterday my new EGO electric 56V, 20" Steel deck, brushless motor. I bought the push version, as I like the workout, easier to whip around, less moving parts so it should last longer.



It cost $650, its older EGO siblings with plastic decks and brushed motors cost $400. Gas equivalent mowers are around $300.

*Electric vs Gas*

I've slowly been buying new tools/replacing them with electric, some corded, some battery. By going electric, it's so quiet, I can mow anytime; you can hold a casual conversation while mowing! More importantly; I save time and energy not worrying about buying gas, winter storage, changing oil/filters/plugs, no mess, and they're always ready, just grab and go.

If time and convenience weren't considered, I couldn't justify electric over gas.

*This EGO vs older (less expensive) EGO mowers*

For a couple years now, I've been reading reviews of all electric mowers. EGO mowers are always among the best, if not the best. I knew I was going to get an EGO and considering this will be the most used tool in my garage, I wanted to get the best.

Here's a video I made of my first impression / review.






*Future*

I plan on a front lawn reno to a mono KBG best suited for the trans zone, and mowed as low as this EGO can go (1 inch), then picking up a Swardman Electra a year after that to bring down the HOC.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@NoslracNevok I just viewed your post on Reddit!


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

@Lawn_newbie I'm slowing mowing over here to TLF, better content and discussions. I love r/lawncare, but I'm burnt out on the entry level posts. Nothing wrong with them, but my time is better spent here.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice review. Good lookin kidz and dog.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of electric equipment and it all started with replacing the stupid lawn trimmer that was loud and a pain to start, not to mention it was a 2 stroke...

Electric mowers look very sleek and nicer in my opinion compared to gas. A neighbor up the street has a kobalt mower and it would be awesome to have their entire line of 80v line if I didn't already have a hedge trimmer, lawn trimmer, blower, and chainsaw.

How many SQFT do you need to cut? Do you find it lacking power with tall wet grass? How does it mulch?


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice! My last mower (now my backup) was a 20" GreenWorks twin blade. It did great for me for something like 5 or 6 years, mowing about 10k and then 8k sq. ft. with the last ~year of that being a 1.5 cut (not quite double) due to double wide patterns.

I added a striping kit last year, as well.

It did just fine for me with no battery issues or drying or anything. I have a GreenWorks trimmer/edger, blower, and hedger as well and love them all! Electric is awesome.

Just recently (2-3 weeks back), I picked up a new electric mower, but this time opted for the 38" Ryobi riding mower. So far, it's great!

All this to say, I love the electric stuff it's nice how low maintenance it all is and I love never messing with gas cans, oil, etc. for the lawn equipment.


----------

